# Conformation advice



## Larissa (Jan 25, 2014)

Your picture is upside down. Please get it the correct way, and get better confo pictures which require 2-3 people to get them correctly.


----------



## Karen Akers (Jan 3, 2014)

Trying to figure out how to edit picture and advice?


----------



## Larissa (Jan 25, 2014)

Try to rotate it, and then post it up. There is a really good confo pic tutorial sticky on here. The horse needs to be squared up, looking straight forward. Side, front, and back, pictures taken level with the horse. This usually takes three people. One to take the photo. One to hold the horse, and one to get the horses attention to look forward. It helps if you tie their tail up when taking back pictures so we can see the legs better


----------



## Larissa (Jan 25, 2014)

I tried to rotate it for you, and as you see yielded the same result. May just need different pictures.


----------



## Karen Akers (Jan 3, 2014)

Trying again


----------



## Karen Akers (Jan 3, 2014)

If this doesn't work, I give up.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I can't pick them apart like the experts on here can but go by what I see overall. I think I would only like her better if she was living in my pasture instead of yours!


----------



## Karen Akers (Jan 3, 2014)

Hind end


----------



## Karen Akers (Jan 3, 2014)

front view


----------



## LTG (Aug 24, 2013)

does she have some abnormality in her near-front pastern ? I can't make out what it is but there's something there from what I see.

Other than that she's lovely, what are you asking about ? she looks very well.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

This horse appears to have a very short neck. It may be a an illusion because the horse has its head turned. 

The shoulder lays back nicely but the humerus lays a bit flat. A lower elbow would open up the angle at point of shoulder and improve the front leg freedom and angle for fences. This horse might jump with knees down in spite of the nice scapula placement. 

The hind leg angles are very nice and the knees and hocks are at similar heights. Her hocks and knees could be place lower. 

The horse is build quite down hill and probably rides that way. 

The dip behind the withers is going to make saddle fit difficult.

From the front the toes look too long and this horse toes out.. some rotation going on there. View from behind shows good muscling and a correct hind leg.


----------



## Karen Akers (Jan 3, 2014)

I went and double checked, didn't see anything must be something weird about picture. Thank you!


----------



## Karen Akers (Jan 3, 2014)

She is downhill because she is definitely still growing (just turned two). Would that possibly also change the dip in her withers? Also, she has not been ridden yet as I think she still has alot of growing to do. The pointed out toes where not visible when I looked again today? Don't know why but maybe bad pic.


----------



## Karen Akers (Jan 3, 2014)

But you do think her hocks are too high for a cow horse?


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Subbing.
Elena gives such great critiques /swoon


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I do not like the hocks as high as they are. Might make cutting difficult (as opposed to other ranch work). 

That dip behind the withers is not going away. At 2 you have what you have. The horse will mature.. but most of what you see at 2 is what you get at 5.


----------



## Janet Cherry (Jul 13, 2009)

Nice hindquarters, good straight legs, bit narrow in front


----------



## 4HGirl (Jul 17, 2014)

My biggest concern is the topline. I know she's still growing, but most horses I've seen taht are a little butt high do not have the downward sloping topline like that. There's also the dip behind the withers that Elana pointed out. Other than her topline, I don't see much. Nice butt, good balance. I've just never seen a topline quite like that.


----------

